# International expat...needs advice



## deoland435 (11 mo ago)

Hi all I m looking for a cfpa or cfa. My residency makes things difficult. I'm a Canadian citizen, non resident for tax purposes I live in Thailand where i have a tax number. My portfolio is an international iBrkr account, domiciled in the U.S but as a non resident. I'm 60 and need help Any advice welcomed
Thanks!


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@deoland435 -- I'm not sure what you are actually looking to accomplish. I googled CFPA and did not find anything that made sense for an Expat Tax forum. A CFA, Chartered Financial Analyst, may make sense, if you want someone to takeover investing your IB account. Here is a list of CFA Charter Holders in Thailand: https://www.cfasociety.org/thailand/Documents/CFA Thailand - Current Member DEC 2011.pdf . The CFA Thailand website contact page may help: Contact Us . If you can further define what "help" you need, we may be able to provide additional information. Cheers, 255


----------

